

Zuckerberg: New Facebook COO will be organization czar - edw519
http://www.news.com/8301-13577_3-9885788-36.html?tag=nefd.lede

======
yzeli
The interesting point in the article is that in the response to the first and
the last question Zuckerberg says that Facebook’s goal is to "help everyone in
the world communicate more efficiently." I’m not sure if the users would
articulate the company’s goal in those specific terms, if they were asked. I’d
probably say that their its goal is to connect everybody.

~~~
brlewis
Right. Users of ourdoings.com would be less efficient communicating their
real-life doings via Facebook, and users of friendfeed would be less efficient
communicating their online doings that way.

